# 39 weeks today, Castor Oil tonight.



## m3mommy

Hubby and I have decided to give castor oil a try. My entire family swears by it, and it's worked wonderfully for everyone I know who's tried it. I have been 2 cm and 50% effaced for 3 weeks. Contractions have started and stopped for the last 2. I really, really think this is gonna work for me. So I am beginning my countdown. 9 hours and 30 minutes til I indulge in the wonderful bitterness that is castor oil. Yuck! :)

Anyone wanna take the plunge with me?

(I'm not looking for criticism. I have done my research, and made my decision.)


----------



## Jo20072007

Good luck  x


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

Good luck!! Keep us updated! Too soon for me to do it with you


----------



## Mamaof5soon

Good luck hope it works!


----------



## tylerncallum

Good luck i tried it with my first labour started in 3 hours :) x


----------



## andersondyson

Im curious, would maybe give it a go if it works.......

keep us informed xxxxxxxxxxxx good luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrssat

Oh good luck,thought about this myself when the time comes so really interested in how it works for. I mentioned it to mw she didn't seem to have anything bad to say. She said if it comes to it try anything. Will be stalking. X


----------



## daisy_

whoo hoo all the best!! xx


----------



## m3mommy

thanks ladies!

i will definitely keep updating as things happen. :)


----------



## Pocky

I'm considering trying it (t'is how my mum got me out.. although it did end in a c-section) but i've heard so much about it and apparent dangers that I really don't know if I would :shrug:


----------



## sunflower33

Good luck! X


----------



## Wobbles

> Anyone wanna take the plunge with me?

While you make your own decisions I don't think encouraging others is a great idea.

Please beware this method can come with risks and anyone who considers taking it should do their research and consult a medical profession for advice. 

I did this with my first and read the risk afterwards :dohh:, the *stress* it caused me in case I'd hurt my baby makes me say it's not worth the risk! The cramps were also awful ...oh and make sure you have the toilet roll in, even some Vaseline! Not pleasant! :sick:


A reminder of the following disclaimer:
Content and other information presented on BabyandBump.com are not a substitute for professional medical or mental health advice, counseling, diagnosis, or treatment. Never delay or disregard seeking professional medical or mental health advice from your physician or other qualified health provider because of something you have read on BabyandBump.com. Babyand Bump.com does not endorse any opinion, advice, statement, product, service or treatment made available on the website.


----------



## m3mommy

I really wasn't trying to encourage anyone to do anything they think is unsafe. Assuming everyone here cares about their unborn children, I think anyone considering would definitely do some research. That being said, the "risks" are unclear because most women take this after they are overdue. As I said before, I have done tons of research on this and I stand by my decision. My doctor is also ok with this.

Again, I'd hope that no one would try this without their doctor/midwife's consent, and without being 100% sure about it themselves.


----------



## stephj25

m3mommy said:


> I really wasn't trying to encourage anyone to do anything they think is unsafe. Assuming everyone here cares about their unborn children, I think anyone considering would definitely do some research. That being said, the "risks" are unclear because most women take this after they are overdue. As I said before, I have done tons of research on this and I stand by my decision. My doctor is also ok with this.
> 
> Again, I'd hope that no one would try this without their doctor/midwife's consent, and without being 100% sure about it themselves.

You've probably read all the risks but just wanted to let you know that I have a friend that tried this before due date, she literally couldn't get off the toilet and had to get the ambulance to the hospital, then there were problems with lots of meconium and baby had to be put on a monitor once born.

Not trying to scare you as everybody is different but I just wanted to let you know what happened to my friend. I do sincerley hope it goes well for you hun and you don't get any of the bad experiences :hugs:


----------



## m3mommy

stephj25 said:


> You've probably read all the risks but just wanted to let you know that I have a friend that tried this before due date, she literally couldn't get off the toilet and had to get the ambulance to the hospital, then there were problems with lots of meconium and baby had to be put on a monitor once born.
> 
> Not trying to scare you as everybody is different but I just wanted to let you know what happened to my friend. I do sincerley hope it goes well for you hun and you don't get any of the bad experiences :hugs:

That is scary. I've never had anything like this happen in my family. I really think we're gonna be fine, but thank you. :)


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Taking castor oil is linked to more babies being born having produced meconium in the waters. This is dangerous and highly stressful for the baby and ultimately for you. My waters had meconium in them when I was in labour with my DS and my son's birth just spiralled out of control from there.

Please please please anyone considering taking castor oil be absolutely 110% aware of everything it entails.

Good luck OP, I hope you have a smooth labour and birth and everything goes well. xx


----------



## amandapanda1

Hun, you've spent all this time looking after your baby...
surely it's best to wait?

I mean, your baby WILL come, when they are ready...and i understand you're uncomfortable/tired/stressed etc. but is it really worth it? If you do decide to go ahead, and the baby does have problems, you're going to feel terrible! And your body might not be ready yet!

I spoke to my MW about castor oil, and she said it isn't safe and if it was, they'd use it to induce labour..they don't- they use pitocin..

Just have a nice hot bath, and try NATURAL ways to bring on your labour that are safer for your baby if you are that uncomfortable... 

a birthing ball? Some sleep? Raspberry Leaf Tea? :) x

And it doesn't even taste nice!!!! WHY DO THATTT?!


----------



## m3mommy

As I said before, I am not looking for criticism. I will take the advice of my doctor before some random person on the internet. He says it's fine, so as far as I am concerned, it is fine. My body is perfectly ready for labor. Why do it? Because I want to. I'm not here to criticize you for your decisions, and I don't appreciate being criticized for mine. The only people I have to answer to are my husband and my doctor. And they are both with me on this. So thanks, but no thanks.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

m3mommy said:


> As I said before, I am not looking for criticism. I will take the advice of my doctor before some random person on the internet. He says it's fine, so as far as I am concerned, it is fine. My body is perfectly ready for labor. Why do it? Because I want to. I'm not here to criticize you for your decisions, and I don't appreciate being criticized for mine. The only people I have to answer to are my husband and my doctor. And they are both with me on this. So thanks, but no thanks.

i don't think you have to be rude about it. Nobody has been rude to you, or critical for that matter. What I personally object to is you asking others if they are gonna join you as such, almost 'selling' the idea of using castor oil. Some ladies are impressionable when it comes to the later stages of their pregnancy and are often so desperate for things to start happening they may pay attention to your claims of how effective it can be and overlook the dangers. 

Nobody has been overly critical of your decision, mostly just voicing concern :flower:


----------



## m3mommy

I think that one person was definitely overly-critical. Especially considering I asked from the beginning for people not to do that. Again, I was not trying to persuade anyone to do anything they wouldn't feel comfortable doing. I apologize if it came off that way. But again, my decision is made, so I don't want the criticism.


----------



## m3mommy

And I don't see the difference in me posting the effectiveness of castor oil, and someone else posting the effectiveness of RLT, EPO, etc. None of these things are proven safe.
I will continue to update with my story.
Those who are interested, read away.


----------



## daisy_

Im interested so update away!! I know a few people who have done the good ole caster oil and everything went perfect for them with a beautiful baby at the end! Alot of people mostly only post about the bad stuff rather the good! Its like any review site! xxx


----------



## JessPape

Okay women, take the hormons down a notch, if this is something you wouldn't try it than don't. This poster has clearly spoken to her mw/gp about it. So its her choice, she knows the risks, she researched it. 

I may take the plung, but not until we are 39/40 weeks, and if i'm showing signs of being ready for baby. Which I think you are.

Good luck, and remember to drink a TON of water!


----------



## m3mommy

Thanks ladies! 

I definitely didn't want this to turn into Battle Royale. :/

And yes, I have been drinking water all day in preparation and will continue to do so until I get to the hospital. :) I'm a little nervous but very much ready to hold my little baby!


----------



## littlemamana

If you don't want the input of others on this subject then don't post about it. Personally, I think it is not a smart choice that you are making. In fact, I think it's downright selfish... just like women who drink and smoke through pregnancy. You are making a choice for yourself and your comfort and not with your baby's best interest in mind... and I will never understand that. 

With that said, I wish you the best of luck and I hope that your baby comes out healthy.


----------



## JessPape

littlemamana said:


> If you don't want the input of others on this subject then don't post about it. Personally, I think it is not a smart choice that you are making. In fact, I think it's downright selfish... just like women who drink and smoke through pregnancy. You are making a choice for yourself and your comfort and not with your baby's best interest in mind... and I will never understand that.
> 
> With that said, I wish you the best of luck and I hope that your baby comes out healthy.

Seriously? are you trying to stir the pot? Lots of people post stuff on here that other people don't care about. No point in jumping down someones throat for it. We all make choices other people don't agree with. Lets be mature adults. She clearly shown her research and is doing it with her MW consent, so there is NOTHING wrong with what she is doing, nor, is it stupid. There are lots of MW's, Doctors who will say its okay, given where you are in labor, and other things.

Yes there is bad studies, but guess what, there is bad studies on epidurals, c-sections, and everything else. we all still do them.


----------



## m3mommy

Drinking and smoking have proven detrimental effects on an unborn fetus. Castor Oil does not. My doctor recommended this.

You know nothing about my comfort level or the reasoning behind my choosing to do this. Many people are also against induction before 40 weeks. I was induced at 38+5 with my first. Had I not been, she would've died within the week. And she showed NO signs of fetal distress whatsoever. It was simply an elective induction.

A little respect can go a long way, you know. I would never bash your decisions concerning your child.


----------



## notmommyyet

people have been taking castrol oil for decades!!! No need to judge ladies!! theres nothing wrong with the OP doing this and as for people saying she encouraging.....she never once encouraged. Asking if somebody else wanted to is not forcing anybody. GL and keep us updated!


----------



## Mamaof5soon

m3mommy said:


> As I said before, I am not looking for criticism. I will take the advice of my doctor before some random person on the internet. He says it's fine, so as far as I am concerned, it is fine. My body is perfectly ready for labor. Why do it? Because I want to. I'm not here to criticize you for your decisions, and I don't appreciate being criticized for mine. The only people I have to answer to are my husband and my doctor. And they are both with me on this. So thanks, but no thanks.


My midwife actually submitted many cases, for studies done on castor oil with pregnant women, done over a seven year span. The results no increased risk for baby and this was an international study as well.


----------



## Gitlost80

I took castor oil with my second and went into labor about 45 minutes later. Neither me or my son lost our bowels,lol. So bottoms up to you :) 
One would think that rude comments that are hurtful and emotionally upsetting might stress a mother/unborn baby out more than castor oil? Opinions are like assholes, everyone's got one,lol.:thumbup:


----------



## PegLeg2na

I don't think I'll take it (however I'll reassess the situation if I get to 42 weeks :haha:) but I'm curious about your experience! I hope it works for you with minimal "side affects" :winkwink:


----------



## miracles11

People are so rude and always need to voice their opinions. My hospital handed me pamphlets during my tour and under natural ways for induction it lists castor oil. I doubt hospitals will also recommend something for induction if it was that horrible.


----------



## arj

It didnt work for me at 39 and 40 weeks with my 1st pregnancy as I was 0cms!
But I was 2-3 cms at 39+5 with my second and took 4 Tablespoons twice *(an hour apart) and it worked a real treat! I'd 100% recommend it! I got diareah and was totally cleaned out before labor started too so didnt poo in labor! Bonus :D
You could also try the pressing the webby bit in the middle of your thumb/index finger cos that helps to dilate :) Also jumping round or jogging is good to get babies head down.. Good luck and I hope it works for you!! Updates remember!


----------



## MegnJoe

Update us on how it goes! I'm curious about it myself! U said u and hubby r trying it..together? Lol what a trooper he is. Hope it works how you want. Good luck!


----------



## swood9

Have no opinion but stalking this thread. Good luck!


----------



## m3mommy

Thanks for all the positive support!!!!

No hubby is not taking it. LOL I just would never make a decision like that on my own. But he's definitely ready for his baby girl!

I've decided to take it a little earlier. I just have to finish a powerpoint presentation for school and then I'm downing it!


----------



## swood9

m3mommy said:


> Thanks for all the positive support!!!!
> 
> No hubby is not taking it. LOL I just would never make a decision like that on my own. But he's definitely ready for his baby girl!
> 
> I've decided to take it a little earlier. I just have to finish a powerpoint presentation for school and then I'm downing it!

How much are you taking?


----------



## m3mommy

I will mix 3 tablespoons in a glass of orange juice.


----------



## arj

Just once?


----------



## m3mommy

Yeah. If it doesn't produce any effect within a few hours, I'll do the same dosage again.


----------



## babers

I did this with my first baby and it was the WORST night of my life. First of all I couldn't quit puking and pooping at the same time. It did start contractions so I was all excited, but after a couple of hours they all stopped. All I had to show for it was a horrible nights sleep and a chapped butthole!!!! Good luck to you. My doctor said it was fine to try and either it would work or it wouldn't.


----------



## m3mommy

I hope my experience doesn't end that way. :/

But I guess we'll see because I just drank it! Yucky! It really wasn't as bad as I thought it would be though.


----------



## babers

It isn't too bad in orange juice. Honestly, I asked for what I got because I pretty much drank the entire bottle before the night was over, it was a small bottle, but definately shouldn't have used all of it. Can't wait to see how it works for you.


----------



## m3mommy

No it wasn't terrible. But i'm pretty sure I'd puke if I tried to drink the entire bottle. 
Actually I think that if I hadn't seen what was going in there I might not have even noticed. But it is soooo disgusting looking. lol

How long did it take before your cramps/diarrhea started? It's been 30 minutes and I've still got nothing besides a couple contractions (normal for me).


----------



## JessPape

it can take a few hours... how much did you take? I've heard not to take more than 4 tbsp, a day and this is from my doctor. I honestly believe that it only works if your favorable for going in to labor anyways...


----------



## m3mommy

I took 3 tablespoons exactly an hour ago. I've read it can take a while. I'm just sooo impatient. :)


----------



## megrenade

even if it doesn't work for labor, it'll help clear out you a little :haha:


----------



## MommaCC

Totally stalking! My mom did it with me and I was absolutely fine! I may try it if I go overdue not sure yet tho I don't like the idea of all the pooing lol! My midwife said its fine women have done it for hundreds of years and there's no proven negative effects just different opinions in medical circles! That's good enough for me!! 
Good luck chick!! Any movement yet?? X


----------



## m3mommy

Still nothing! At this point I'd love to be on the toilet, just to know it's doing _something_. It's been an hour and a half. I tried to lay down and go to sleep, but of course, I'll never be able to sleep. lol


----------



## tmr1234

Good luck i was going to do it with my 1st but the day i got it is the day i went in to labour LOL


----------



## m3mommy

2 hours, still nothing. *sigh*

Every now and then I feel some bubbling in my belly. That's about it.


----------



## swood9

Maybe a warm bath? I'm probably way off, lOl


----------



## m3mommy

lol I've already done that. I just drank another 2 tablespoons. I'm still under what's recommended. In the typical midwife's castor oil cocktail, 6 tablespoons in 2 hours. I'm at 5. Hopefully something happens in the next couple of hours.


----------



## tmr1234

Go for a walk put some music on and jump about to it have sex.


----------



## Blizzard

Stalk :D


----------



## m3mommy

I think my hubby would kill me if I did any of those things. He has to wake up in a few hours for work. lol

And he is a police officer so he's not fond of me walking in the dark alone either...

I'm gonna try to go to sleep again. I'll update when/if something happens. :)


----------



## arj

At 39+5 I got a sweep in the morning which just made me feel a little sore but did nothing. Then at 3pm and 4 pm I took two tablespoons of castor oil. I was impatient for diareah so I had a couple tbsp of lactulose too! I went for a little jog for about 20 minutes, and then got diareah on and off till 11 with a few achey contractions (which id had the night before too). Disappointed that it didnt work, I went to sleep. I awoke at 1am with a monster contraction that made me sit bolt upright! Had my DS by 7am :)

Good luck!


----------



## daisy_

arj said:


> At 39+5 I got a sweep in the morning which just made me feel a little sore but did nothing. Then at 3pm and 4 pm I took two tablespoons of castor oil. I was impatient for diareah so I had a couple tbsp of lactulose too! I went for a little jog for about 20 minutes, and then got diareah on and off till 11 with a few achey contractions (which id had the night before too). Disappointed that it didnt work, I went to sleep. I awoke at 1am with a monster contraction that made me sit bolt upright! Had my DS by 7am :)
> 
> Good luck!

Arj... I remember posting about your castor oil method before and I wrote it down (ha ha) for when I get to 39/40 :) xx


----------



## m3mommy

I really hope it works. Its been over 3 hours since the first dose, an hour since the second, and still nothing. At all. Of course sleep wasn't happening. Idk how you managed to fall asleep. lol


----------



## arj

I fell into more of a fitful sleep about 11pm after having diareah from about 7pm onward.. I was so gutted and was all mad that it hadnt worked, my MW had even wrote in my antenatal book "Baby tonight, Yeah!" and I was lying there thinking wow what a let down. But it did work, I just needed 2 hours sleep! I think sleep seems to set it off.. Just hop off the computer, lie down, and RELAX (fake it till you make it).. I dont know what the time is where you are, but just try lying down to trick your body into sleeping. BUT if you go into labor, make sure you update before the hospital!! haha


----------



## m3mommy

Actually the main reason I can't sleep is because of my stupid hips. This SPD crap needs to go. It's 3 a.m. here. I will update on the way to the hospital if I ever go. I live 40 minutes from it so I'll have lots of time.

I will go lay down again though. Just gonna wait a few minutes.


----------



## arj

I didnt wanna tell you this but it took two days for my 39 week friend for it to work, it was her second baby.....
But her 1st baby was a week over due, then her 3rd baby was also a week over due so it shows that it definitely works! Just maybe not as fast for some..
But my other two mates were due/overdue and it worked that night. FX!


----------



## m3mommy

Ugh! Shouldn't it be at least giving me diarrhea though? I don't get it. I'm not constipated or anything.

If it doesn't work tonight though, I'm not doing it again. My dr is on call tonight, and works until 4:30 tomorrow. After that, it's this b**** doctor that I hate who's on call for the weekend. I was scheduled to be induced on Monday, but got bumped back to Tuesday. I'm getting really disappointed because I SO want this to work. :(


----------



## Jai_Jai

stalking...


----------



## m3mommy

UPDATE:

Woke up at 5:20 with pretty intense contractions coming 4 minutes apart and lasting about 45 seconds each. This has been going on for 40 minutes. I'm undecided how long I will wait before I go in.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Really? How exciting for you!! Did you get the diarrhea? Good luck x


----------



## xxcharliexx

Stalking.. sooo tempted to try this xx


----------



## m3mommy

Nope, no diarrhea. So far so good. Still coming every 4 minutes, just over a minute long. They seem to be getting stronger.


----------



## Sparkle2

What does castor oil do?


----------



## Pocky

Ahhh it's so tempting to try it nowww :dohh:
I decided that I don't want him to come today though as it's "national star wars day" and i'd feel obliged to call him Luke :coffee: would feel like a waste otherwise :haha:


----------



## zizii

I AM SO DOING THIS. 

i have my mw appointment today i'm going to the pharmacy to buy some castor oil and thats it TONIGHT its happening!!


----------



## JessicaMarie

Sparkle2 said:


> What does castor oil do?

I believe it makes the bowels contract and is usually used as a laxitive. However ,if a woman is already dialated, it can cause uterine contractions as well.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Just a note for any ladies in the UK thinking about taking it, some NHS trusts are very strongly against the uses of castor oil and you may not get a good reaction from the midwives at your labour unit if they discover you've taken it. Also, if you have to go into hospital via ambulance as a previous poster mentioned the paramedics may not be happy either. I've heard of maternity unit mw's informing social services before if they know you have taken it, so just be wary. xx


----------



## crazylady5

makes you poop through the eye of a needle :sick: :haha: x


----------



## stephj25

Pocky said:


> Ahhh it's so tempting to try it nowww :dohh:
> I decided that I don't want him to come today though as it's "national star wars day" and i'd feel obliged to call him Luke :coffee: would feel like a waste otherwise :haha:

you could always call him 'Darth' :haha:


----------



## m3mommy

My DH is a Star Wars fanatic and since we found out our due date he's been hoping so bad that she'd be born this day. Actually i goes deeper than that. His name is Luke, so if baby would've been a boy, his name would also be Luke. And since we'd taken fertility treatment, we'd decided if it were b/g twins, they'd be Luke and Leia. :D

He'll likely have his wish granted though. I'm contracting every 2 1/2 minutes, so we're about to leave for the hospital.


----------



## daisy_

m3mommy said:


> Nope, no diarrhea. So far so good. Still coming every 4 minutes, just over a minute long. They seem to be getting stronger.

whoo hoo!! eeek so exciting!!

xxxx


----------



## swood9

Wow! I can't believe it worked so well!


----------



## wonderwall

wow!!!! so exciting!
:)
glad it worked so well for you! good luck with your delivery!!!!! :D :D


----------



## Gitlost80

HaHa, told ya it would work! Good Luck Mama do everything you can to keep those contractions coming(mostly just walking) :)


----------



## cdj1

Loved reading this thread....stalking!!!! :D


----------



## tmr1234

Good luck hope baby comes soon


----------



## Jai_Jai

Good luck I hope it all goes well for you I really do :hugs:


----------



## m3mommy

well...

THIS IS IT!!!

We're admitted. I was 3 cm when I got here, by the time my dr got here to check me an hour later I was 4. :)

Waiting on labwork then he is coming break my water and put the epidural in. Can't believe this is really happening!


----------



## PegLeg2na

Wow!! Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## daisy_

:happydance:


----------



## cdj1

Ha ha how cool is that! Good luck! x


----------



## Nix

Good Luck


----------



## kissesandhugs

omg good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yayyyy :happydance:


----------



## pinklollipop

good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## JessPape

good luck hun! Safe and healthy delivery in the plans for you :)


----------



## Mamaof5soon

Waiting and stalking!


----------



## crazylady5

omg!!! good luck!!!

so you think it actually worked? or coincidence?! 
how exciting! x


----------



## PitaKat

Sounds to me like it worked! Good luck!


----------



## babyful

K


----------



## Jai_Jai

:shock: wow! Cannot wait to find out the rest of the story :dance:


----------



## I-want-1-2

Oh my god, bet everyone is tempted now! I know I am!


----------



## arj

At 39 weeks too, thats no conincidence! Yay for the oil! Let's just hope your diareah comes before the pushing part :lol: Good luck, cant wait to hear all about it!


----------



## MommaCC

Yayyyyyy!!! So pleased it worked for you! Hope you have a nice quick safe happy delivery!! XxxxX


----------



## BostonGal

Good luck! So exciting that it worked. Can't wait to read an update from you.


----------



## zabka78

Good luck, how exiting :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## andersondyson

oooooooooooooh sooooooooo tempted to give it a go, good luck and hope everything is super for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TigerGalLE

Stalking! Good luck!


----------



## mrssat

MrsBandEgglet said:


> Just a note for any ladies in the UK thng about taking it, some NHS trusts are very strongly against the uses of castor oil and you may not get a good reaction from the midwives at your labour unit if they discover you've taken it. Also, if you have to go into hospital via ambulance as a previous poster mentioned the paramedics may not be happy either. I've heard of maternity unit mw's informing social services before if they know you have taken it, so just be wary. xx

Really?my hubby is a social worker & said they would never follow up on something like this. I would have thought if they report people for this they would report all the mums to be who are outside the mat unit smoking. Even if they weren't happy about it they have to treat the same & care for you and your baby,they would have to be pretty unprofessional if they didn't.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

mrssat said:


> MrsBandEgglet said:
> 
> 
> Just a note for any ladies in the UK thng about taking it, some NHS trusts are very strongly against the uses of castor oil and you may not get a good reaction from the midwives at your labour unit if they discover you've taken it. Also, if you have to go into hospital via ambulance as a previous poster mentioned the paramedics may not be happy either. I've heard of maternity unit mw's informing social services before if they know you have taken it, so just be wary. xx
> 
> Really?my hubby is a social worker & said they would never follow up on something like this. I would have thought if they report people for this they would report all the mums to be who are outside the mat unit smoking. Even if they weren't happy about it they have to treat the same & care for you and your baby,they would have to be pretty unprofessional if they didn't.Click to expand...

I'm afraid so. A girl at a baby and toddler group I used to go to told me this is what happened to her when she confessed to the mw's at the maternity unit that she took it. She had to stay in for five days until checks had been completed and then she was visited for a further few weeks at home, separate visits from the normal mw and hv home visits. Yes, harsh considering how many ladies are outside smoking (she smoked too) whilst pregnant and in labour but unfortunately smoking during pregnancy isnt frowned upon as much when really the two should be dealt with the same.


----------



## Schraderswife

I loved reading this thread!! I only used castor oil with my last son, just because I never heard about it with my other two. I actually used it twice with him! The first time I got lots of contractions but they faded after about an hour or two so I tried it again a few days later and it def worked!! They are going to induce me 38 weeks this time around so I'm sure I won't even have the choice this time but i can't wait to read your birth story!! :)


----------



## Mallows

WOW! I'm Stalking!! Good luck!! 
My MIL try this with my husband, but I am too chicken to try. Lol


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Wow. I daresay the sheer determination helped too! 

Looking forward to reading the birth story x


----------



## sweetpeaxo

I agree with a lot of the posters - it is a bad and not to mention stupid idea to use castor oil internally. You can make yourself very ill and dehydrated and not to mention cause a lot of problems for the baby. Not worth the risk imo, let the baby come when they are ready. The only way I would use it is externally. I've read that rubbing it on your belly and putting a warm towel over your belly can help encourage contractions.


----------



## Iria

MrsBandEgglet said:


> mrssat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsBandEgglet said:
> 
> 
> Just a note for any ladies in the UK thng about taking it, some NHS trusts are very strongly against the uses of castor oil and you may not get a good reaction from the midwives at your labour unit if they discover you've taken it. Also, if you have to go into hospital via ambulance as a previous poster mentioned the paramedics may not be happy either. I've heard of maternity unit mw's informing social services before if they know you have taken it, so just be wary. xx
> 
> Really?my hubby is a social worker & said they would never follow up on something like this. I would have thought if they report people for this they would report all the mums to be who are outside the mat unit smoking. Even if they weren't happy about it they have to treat the same & care for you and your baby,they would have to be pretty unprofessional if they didn't.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm afraid so. A girl at a baby and toddler group I used to go to told me this is what happened to her when she confessed to the mw's at the maternity unit that she took it. She had to stay in for five days until checks had been completed and then she was visited for a further few weeks at home, separate visits from the normal mw and hv home visits. Yes, harsh considering how many ladies are outside smoking (she smoked too) whilst pregnant and in labour but unfortunately smoking during pregnancy isnt frowned upon as much when really the two should be dealt with the same.Click to expand...

well.. from my expierience, the way mw and doc treat you mostly depends on their own views, to be ultra honest.. :coffee: and, of course, on the every hospital policy .. i know that pharmacies and some herbal shops here wont sell you castor oil cause they think its purely not for pregnant woman.. [i;ve tried few times in different places, and was refused, or they gave me something milder than that]..
also, speaking of the rules in the uk- my hospital will not induce me before 41+5.. in other regions of the globe you can be induced when you are shortly after your due date.. :shrug: and that's what pisses me off..


about the matter is castor oil is safe or not, she didnt put any implications like "hey, lets do that together!".. she just mentioned she is going to do that, she did her reaserch, spoke with mw and she doesnt want to be criticise.. i dont get why ppl got so offensive to her..? i mean, how many threads wbout using a castor oil have been alrady posted??!!! and no one used to jump to each other;s throats about that, cause thats EACH AND INDIVIDUAL DECISION.. some ppl hate the taste and still try it.. some ppl dont, and of the story.. dont see the point where we need to argue on that matter.. you want to do it- do it.. 

now, to the lady who is author of this thread -> nothing else than congratulations to you! personally, im jealous [normal reaction of woman who is already overdue] :wacko:


:) great story! :hugs:


----------



## JessPape

Lots of people have used castor oil and had healthy labors, lots of people have used it an not had good labors.. BUT In the end, how do u know it was the castor oil that caused hte problems? 

Over due people have higher risks of baby poo-ing inside of them, this is also the time most people use castor oil... So that doesn't prove a hole lot.

as for the bathroom runs, its a laxative, what do u expect.... Drink water, don't have a high fiber diet within to the few days before hand, and like i said pump yourself full of water.

MY doctor see's nothing wrong with, does that make her an idiot?


----------



## m3mommy

alright ladies quick update before I pass out. lol

I had my LO 9 hours after arriving at the hospital. she was 8lbs 12 oz and 18.5 inches long. perfectly healthy baby, perfect painless labor, it couldn't have gone any better. I will update with more details and a picture later. thanks for all the support. :)


----------



## BabyBoyLove12

Congratulations :) Glad that it all worked out well, and baby is healthy!! Thank you for the update!! Get some rest!


----------



## jaybee

Congratulations.


----------



## tmr1234

Congratulations


----------



## themaybaby

So happy for you, I was on the edge of my seat reading about what was happening... Had to scroll through everyone's chatter though... My gosh you did say you had done the research and you were sure with your choice, but I guess it's human to criticize... Congratulations!


----------



## Mamaof5soon

Congrats!


----------



## mrssat

MrsBandEgglet said:


> mrssat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsBandEgglet said:
> 
> 
> Just a note for any ladies in the UK thng about taking it, some NHS trusts are very strongly against the uses of castor oil and you may not get a good reaction from the midwives at your labour unit if they discover you've taken it. Also, if you have to go into hospital via ambulance as a previous poster mentioned the paramedics may not be happy either. I've heard of maternity unit mw's informing social services before if they know you have taken it, so just be wary. xx
> 
> Really?my hubby is a social worker & said they would never follow up on something like this. I would have thought if they report people for this they would report all the mums to be who are outside the mat unit smoking. Even if they weren't happy about it they have to treat the same & care for you and your baby,they would have to be pretty unprofessional if they didn't.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm afraid so. A girl at a baby and toddler group I used to go to told me this is what happened to her when she confessed to the mw's at the maternity unit that she took it. She had to stay in for five days until checks had been completed and then she was visited for a further few weeks at home, separate visits from the normal mw and hv home visits. Yes, harsh considering how many ladies are outside smoking (she smoked too) whilst pregnant and in labour but unfortunately smoking during pregnancy isnt frowned upon as much when really the two should be dealt with the same.Click to expand...

I dont think taking castor oil and smoking throughout your entire pregnancy is the same thing, really, but that is just my opinion.
She was more than likely in hospital longer due to the fact that she smoked, if she and baby had a bad time in labour they prob would keep her longer and do more follow ups.
To the ladies in the UK who take castor oil, its prob is good idea to inform the MW when you get to hospital so they are fully aware, if she threatens you with social services (because it would only be a threat, social services would not act on this) or treats you badly because of this then you would have a serious case on your hands. People take castor oil to induce labour not to harm a baby.


----------



## mrssat

Congrats on your bubs! Sounds like you did amazing. Hope you get some well deserved rest x x


----------



## cdj1

HUGE congrats! xxx


----------



## MommaCC

Congratulations xxxxxx


----------



## Jai_Jai

Huge congratulations and I am so pleased you had the lovely labour with it :hugs: enjoy your beautiful girl xx


----------



## crazylady5

awwww congratulations hun :) i'm so pleased everything went well for you hun :) so it works huh ;) lol x


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

mrssat said:


> MrsBandEgglet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrssat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsBandEgglet said:
> 
> 
> Just a note for any ladies in the UK thng about taking it, some NHS trusts are very strongly against the uses of castor oil and you may not get a good reaction from the midwives at your labour unit if they discover you've taken it. Also, if you have to go into hospital via ambulance as a previous poster mentioned the paramedics may not be happy either. I've heard of maternity unit mw's informing social services before if they know you have taken it, so just be wary. xx
> 
> Really?my hubby is a social worker & said they would never follow up on something like this. I would have thought if they report people for this they would report all the mums to be who are outside the mat unit smoking. Even if they weren't happy about it they have to treat the same & care for you and your baby,they would have to be pretty unprofessional if they didn't.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm afraid so. A girl at a baby and toddler group I used to go to told me this is what happened to her when she confessed to the mw's at the maternity unit that she took it. She had to stay in for five days until checks had been completed and then she was visited for a further few weeks at home, separate visits from the normal mw and hv home visits. Yes, harsh considering how many ladies are outside smoking (she smoked too) whilst pregnant and in labour but unfortunately smoking during pregnancy isnt frowned upon as much when really the two should be dealt with the same.Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think taking castor oil and smoking throughout your entire pregnancy is the same thing, really, but that is just my opinion.
> She was more than likely in hospital longer due to the fact that she smoked, if she and baby had a bad time in labour they prob would keep her longer and do more follow ups.
> To the ladies in the UK who take castor oil, its prob is good idea to inform the MW when you get to hospital so they are fully aware, if she threatens you with social services (because it would only be a threat, social services would not act on this) or treats you badly because of this then you would have a serious case on your hands. People take castor oil to induce labour not to harm a baby.Click to expand...

Would it be just a "threat" though? Are you willing to take the risk? I'm not and I would certainly like to know when exactly I'll be in labour because I'll quite possibly be labouring on my own. Nothing would ever make me want to take the risk of using castor oil though. All that matters is that OP and her LO are both ok and had a good labour, congratulations OP on the birth of your princess. 

Just please ladies, please please please do your own research like the OP did and weigh it all up yourself and don't just think oh it worked for her so it must be foolproof. It's not. Good luck in your impending labours everyone.


----------



## CarliCareBear

congrats!! i didn't even realize using castor oil for labor was a real thing, haha, i always thought it was a joke!! guess not. and to the people who still have their panties in a wad, she just gave birth to a healthy baby girl so no need for the thread wars!

we all care as much as the next person for the health of our babies. assuming that a bunch of us will just start downing castor oil because of this thread is ridiculous. the girls on bnb are not that daft!


----------



## JessPape

Congrats momma!


----------



## leahsbabybump

glad your both ok congrats on your bundle
i would never be brave enough to take it though can cause still birth i hear :-/ could never imagine having to blame myself if anything happened i would rather be uncomfy till week 42 and have it done the safe way :-/


----------



## PegLeg2na

Wowie Congrats!!! :dance: Really glad it worked so well for you!


----------



## mrssat

CarliCareBear said:


> congrats!! i didn't even realize using castor oil for labor was a real thing, haha, i always thought it was a joke!! guess not. and to the people who still have their panties in a wad, she just gave birth to a healthy baby girl so no need for the thread wars!
> 
> we all care as much as the next person for the health of our babies. assuming that a bunch of us will just start downing castor oil because of this thread is ridiculous. the girls on bnb are not that daft!

Here here. I wanted to reply to that post because people may come across this while googling & i didn't want people thinking social services would get involved if they took xastor oil but like you say the ladies here are not that daft.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

mrssat said:


> CarliCareBear said:
> 
> 
> congrats!! i didn't even realize using castor oil for labor was a real thing, haha, i always thought it was a joke!! guess not. and to the people who still have their panties in a wad, she just gave birth to a healthy baby girl so no need for the thread wars!
> 
> we all care as much as the next person for the health of our babies. assuming that a bunch of us will just start downing castor oil because of this thread is ridiculous. the girls on bnb are not that daft!
> 
> Here here. I wanted to reply to that post because people may come across this while googling & i didn't want people thinking social services would get involved if they took xastor oil but like you say the ladies here are not that daft.Click to expand...

But you'd rather ladies googled castor oil and a thread with a load of other people saying "oh yay looks like it worked, I'm gonna give it a try" came up? That's just utterly irresponsible :shock: sorry but your OH isn't the only social worker in Britain.


----------



## Jai_Jai

Maybe it is wise for everyone to agree to disagree? The OP did her research as everyone has said and made her own decision. Isn't it better to just leave this now and move on, what is the point in arguing over your own opinions? You are both entitled to your own opinion and anyone who "stumbles" across this thread will surely be performing their own research. Therefore, these theoretical women would be making up their own mind and I would think, whether or not this thread said do it or don't do it, they would be looking at more than one resource and not base their decision on "random peoples opinions/arguments" on the use of castor oil for induction in an online forum full of non healthcare professionals?


----------



## geckorachel

Firstly CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Sounds like it worked a treat for you and that things went smoothly!!! 

I agree with Jai_Jai, also, as a social worker I really couldn't see us getting involved unless there were other concerns about the mother's treatment of baby during or after pregnancy. The work we do is very high tariff sadly more say with mothers injecting heroin throughout their pregnancies and perhaps prostituting themselves to fund the habit. Up here in Scotland I'd imagine the most that would happen is it would be discussed by the midwife and the health visitor and it may add to concerns if there are others, if there were other concerns then perhaps social work would investigate but it wouldn't be totally based on taking castor oil. 

I wish people didn't fear social work so much but I suppose I understand why :) 
I personally know nothing about castor oil so will make no comment on that.

But congratulations to the OP!!!!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## daisy_

Congratulations xxxx


----------



## andersondyson

I have been stalking this thread, not to read everyones opinions but to see how the OP labour and birth went!!!!

Its a shame she probable wont get to read all of the CONGRATULATIONS posts, due to the massive ammount of people giving their opinions and advice even though the OP stated clearly that she had done research and was NOT looking for advice!!!!

There is a time for keeping opinions to yourself, and this is one of them......

Such a wonderful and special time for the OP and its been overshaddowed!!!

Hope you have a wonderful time with your precious little one, much love xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NuKe

congrats!


----------



## Baby France

I'm glad your birth went well.

Personally I've yet to come across any health care professional in my area that agrees with it. It WAS used a long time ago, but was stopped...not many things (that are cheap!) are stopped simply for the sake of it.

I also think that its frightening to think that someone may google it and come up with this thread.

Quite frankly I don't care about spoiling a 'she's has a baby, congratulations thread'...there are the birth announcement sections for that.

I just hope that impressionable women and yes, there are a few of them, read this and don't take it as a green light.


----------



## HellBunny

Congrats! xxx


----------



## Pocky

I consider myself to be quite impressionable (especially as i'm getting quite desperate to get him out now :coffee: ) but this thread is only one of many MANY places i'll have looked for information on castor oil (all methods, infact) as so many websites say different things.

My mother works NHS and she's never heard of anything wrong with using castor oil (unless of course you count the odd unfortunate case of explosive diarrhea). So even there it seems to be a matter of opinion and old wives tales.
(As someone pointed out - one argument is that it MIGHT be related to babies pooing in the womb - but it can happen anyway as you go overdue, and it is generally over due ladies who try it, so no one could really say if the two were connected).

But anyone who would stumble here searching for info, I would expect would have clicked every link on google to compare info. If they weren't bothering to research the matter then I doubt they'd wind up here in the first place.

You could post on the internet that playing marbles on a busy road can induce labour but unless there were several other strong sources saying similar things I don't think that many girls would be considering trying it :thumbup:


----------



## Baby France

I understand and respect where you are coming from, but I also know of a lot of impressionable women, that would look at this thread AS their research.

In my line of work, there are many impressionable people I come across that take what they read on the internet as gospel, regardless of where its come from. Granted you can get lots of reliable information from reliable sources on the internet. You can also come across a lot of rubbish too.

Surely we've all had a friend that googled a sympton and ended up at the doctors claiming it to be something they read from google?? Therefore I think that it is important that although the OP has happily made her decision and has had a successful birth without by all accounts any distress, it is equally important to make sure any readers know that there are also dangers to this too?

That is being responsible? I'm in no way knocking the OP for what she's done. As she has pointed out its HER decision. Just as much it would be my decision to weigh up the pros and cons and decide against it.

BUT I found this site through googling about my pregnancy as so did probably the majority of women on here. Surely we must make others aware that these are only our opinions as pregnant women and not as professionals?


----------



## Pocky

I would hope that any woman thinking about it (especially after looking it up on the internet and seeing how divided the views are - even if they did just use this one thread though, it's clear from the very first page that there's a lot of mixed opinions) would have the sense to talk to their midwife or doctor before hand.

I'd have thought the only reason someone WOULDN'T bring it up to them would be if they were expecting to be told "don't do it, it's dangerous" - in which case if your health professional tells you it's bad, then it's probably bad.
But again, a lot of different health professionals seem to have different views on it.

I am very impressionable - EPO and RLT (and other methods) I wouldn't even know about if not for places like this, and i've gone straight to trying them.. but that's because I haven't been able to find any negative press on them either. Even though the EPO pot says one a day and all the ladies are clearly disregarding that.
(Though EPO inserted gives me horrendous pain in the morning, so unless I can find a reason somewhere for that one, I won't be continuing with it).

But I would think that any woman would have the sense to weigh up the odds and look at other sources too.


----------



## LAenne

hi just popping in from 2nd try and thought this thread was interesting. 

Just a quick note I know my midwife will give a bit of a inducing elixir. Of COURSE do your research and TALK to you dr or mw. but here it is. 

3 tbl spoons caster oil
2 tbl spoons almond butter
5 drops Lemon Verbina
1/2 - 1 cup of apricot nectar 

mix it up in a little magic bullet and drink. If NO response in a 2-3 hours repeat recipe. But again talk to your health care professional but I thought the recipe was interesting and it WORKS.


----------



## Baby France

I think you are completely right. I would *hope* that people would be more viligant, but the truth of the matter is, not everyone is.

And to be completely fair too, there are a lot of trolls and such out there too. They could claim to be a health professional (hell you could) and give lots of 'advice' over the internet.

So as you said, the best thing to do in regards to things like this is get it from the horses mouth. As in your own MW or healthcare professional (looking after you!). And ask for the pros and cons.

I was like you and impressionable in regards to RLT etc etc, but I also spoke to my midwife about it first (maybe not about the nipple tweaking though :rofl:)


----------



## LAenne

Baby France said:


> I think you are completely right. I would *hope* that people would be more viligant, but the truth of the matter is, not everyone is.
> 
> And to be completely fair too, there are a lot of trolls and such out there too. They could claim to be a health professional (hell you could) and give lots of 'advice' over the internet.
> 
> So as you said, the best thing to do in regards to things like this is get it from the horses mouth. As in your own MW or healthcare professional (looking after you!). And ask for the pros and cons.
> 
> I was like you and impressionable in regards to RLT etc etc, but I also spoke to my midwife about it first (maybe not about the nipple tweaking though :rofl:)

:rofl: YES I guess if you really meant business you can add all sorts of things in. LOL a little elixir, some sex, a jog, and an hours worth of PUMPING :rofl: but oh my your poor body. hahahaha


----------



## babers

Can I just say that I find it almost shocking that someone could get child protective services called on them for using castor oil to induce labor. Crazy!! So would getting an amniocentisis get them called on you too because there is a risk of miscarriage there? How about riding home from the hospital in a car? That is risky too you know. Castor oil is a laxative, not a concoction made to hurt unborn babies!!!! They can't prove that castor oil causes meconium in a baby. People who don't use castor oil have babies that poo and people who do it have babies that don't poo. I am not telling anyone to do it or not, but quit acting like people who do it are these brainless sheep that are just followers. If you are against it, don't do it. Plain and simple. My ob said I could do it if I wanted and he has delivered over 7,000 babies and he does high risk pregnancy's. The person that said they wouldn't just stop doing something that is cheap that works is not completely true. A doctor will get a lot more money from inducing a labor than having her come into the hospital already in labor from castor oil.


----------



## arj

If it was that bad, there would be a BAN! It would be seriously avioided like drugs and alcahol during pregnancy, and chemists wouldnt be allowed to just sell it over the counter to pregnant ladies! 
It worked for me, it worked for my friends, it worked for OP, and I would use it again defnintely! 
I know that there are opposing opinions, but as OP stated, she had made her choice and wasnt looking for judgments.


----------



## Arisa

If I get desperate enough I will be using castor oil too. Some women used it from 37 weeks onward and went into labour at 38 weeks and have had perfectly healthy babies :) if your body is willing, it just sometimes needs a little push in the direction of labour to get it going.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Chemists here won't sell it to you, it's quite hard to find I believe.


----------



## pinklightbulb

I wouldn't just for the taste :sick: Congrats OP, glad it worked for you.


----------



## Baby France

In the UK we have the NHS...the services are free and it used to be used as an induction tool and now it isn't :shrug: the chemists over here won't sell it to pregnant womean either.

It is cheap and trust me...the NHS would use it, if they deemed it reliable and useful!

Again...what is the point in shooting someone down in having other opinions. I never said that EVERYONE would be a follower and decide to use it. BUT there are definately alot of people out there that would after reading this thread.


----------



## magicmama

There was a study on castor oil done on women 40-42 weeks at a hospital in New York. Almost 52% of the woman given castor oil went into active labor in 24 hours in comparison only about 4% of the woman who didn't receive castor went into labor. Of the group that took castor oil 83% delivered vaginally(which is really good considering 33% of woman end up with a C-Section in the U.S.)
Interesting study, I think castor oil should be considered before other methods of induction and more research should be done considering it's effectiveness. 

I took it with my 4th after much consideration( using Ina May Gaskin's Midwife book as a reference for the dose) and delivered without complication 20 minutes after we arrived at the hospital!


The study is at a website called pubmed. I couln't post a link because I don't have enough posts


----------



## Jai_Jai

Additionally there is a lot of research and papers that show that castor oil does not change the outcome, if you were going to labour it worked if you weren't it didn't:

Castor oil for induction of labour: not harmful, not helpful.
Boel ME, Lee SJ, Rijken MJ, Paw MK, Pimanpanarak M, Tan SO, Singhasivanon P, Nosten F, McGready R.
Source

Shoklo Malaria Research Unit, PO Box 46 Mae Sot, Tak, Thailand. [email protected]
Abstract
BACKGROUND:

Castor oil is one of the most popular drugs for induction of labour in a non-medical setting; however, published data on safety and effectiveness of this compound to induce labour remain sparse.
AIM:

To assess the safety and effectiveness of castor oil for induction of labour in pregnancies with an ultrasound estimated gestational at birth of more than 40 weeks.
METHODS:

Data were extracted from hospital-based records of all pregnant women who attended antenatal clinics on the Thai-Burmese border and who were more than 40 weeks pregnant. The effectiveness of castor oil to induce labour was expressed as time to birth and analysed with a Cox proportional hazards regression model. Measures associated with safety were fetal distress, meconium-stained amniotic fluid, tachysystole of the uterus, uterine rupture, abnormal maternal blood pressure during labour, Apgar scores, neonatal resuscitation, stillbirth, post-partum haemorrhage, severe diarrhoea and maternal death. Proportions were compared using Fisher's exact test.
RESULTS:

Of 612 women with a gestation of more than 40 weeks, 205 received castor oil for induction and 407 did not. The time to birth was not significantly different between the two groups (hazard ratio 0.99 (95% confidence interval: 0.81 to 1.20; n = 509)). Castor oil use was not associated with any harmful effects on the mother or fetus.
CONCLUSIONS:

Castor oil for induction of labour had no effect on time to birth nor were there any harmful effects observed in this large series. *Our findings leave no justification for recommending castor oil for this purpose.*


----------



## XfairyhopesX

....


----------



## Excited4First

Congrats to the OP on her successful labor and birth of her little girl! I just read through the entire thread - it is natural for everyone to have their own opinion. The OP did her research and made her own decision - just what everyone else will do when it comes to motherhood. :flower:


----------



## zabka78

Congratulation to your baby girl , I'm happy for you


----------



## m3mommy

Ok so it's been a week (sorry!) since I updated. It's been a very busy week with the little ones. :) Here's the story.

I arrived at the hospital with contractions coming anywhere from 1 min 30 secs to 4 minutes apart. They NEVER got regular. Nurse checked me and I was at 3cm. She called my doctor to come in. He arrived 30 minutes later and I was at 4cm. He decided I was progressing nicely and said that if all lab-work came back ok, he would come back to administer my epidural and break my water. He came back 3 hours later to do so, and I was at 5 cm. It took 3 hours for me to get from 5 to 6, but I had been laying on my back. So I decided to sit up. I immediately felt the difference. The pressure increased on my cervix. I went from 6 to 8 in 30 minutes, 8 to 9 in an hour, and 9 to 9 1/2 in 15 minutes. The nurse decided to have me start pushing while she pushed on what was left of my cervix to thin it out. 3 pushes later she made me stop. She called the desk and said "I need her doctor and 2 baby nurses STAT." They rushed in immediately and started dressing and prepping everything. He got to the foot of my bed just as another contraction started. I pushed for ten seconds, stopped, pushed again, then was hit with an "uh-oh" by my doctor. Her shoulder was stuck. He told my DH to pull my leg back and told me that I "better push hard." I pushed as hard as I could and she came flying out. :happydance: She immediately started crying, and so did we. My doctor said "This is supposed to be a boy right?" :haha: Then, still holding her, he said "Geez, how big was your last baby?" My first was 7lbs 6oz, 18.5 in. This babe was 8 lbs, 12oz, 18.5 in (at 38+6!). Doctor said if we had gone next week, it would've been a very traumatic experience, as she almost didn't make it out at the size she was. I'm SO glad we didn't wait.

Her Apgar was 9&9, and she passed every test with flying colors. Perfectly healthy.

We came home 24 hours later with our beautiful baby girl. We are so blessed to have her. She is a great eater, great sleeper, and she has every one of us spoiled to pieces. :)

I'm glad there were people who enjoyed following our story. It was a great experience.

Here are a few pics from her birth through today:

https://i880.photobucket.com/albums/ac10/alliemel/r1.jpg https://i880.photobucket.com/albums/ac10/alliemel/r2.jpg https://i880.photobucket.com/albums/ac10/alliemel/r3.jpg https://i880.photobucket.com/albums/ac10/alliemel/r4.jpg https://i880.photobucket.com/albums/ac10/alliemel/r5.jpg https://i880.photobucket.com/albums/ac10/alliemel/r6.jpg https://i880.photobucket.com/albums/ac10/alliemel/r7.jpg https://i880.photobucket.com/albums/ac10/alliemel/r8.jpg


----------



## PegLeg2na

Aww congrats!!! :dance: I love the last two pics of her yawning and smiling! Well they're all very cute! :thumbup: Well done!


----------



## ClairAye

Congratulations! And well done! :D
She is adorable! I love the picture with the cherry top! :flower:


----------



## JessPape

Congrats she is adorable, your family looks amazing :)


----------



## hnaturally

Congratulations! She is beautiful!


----------



## Kristina6292

Congratulations, she is beautiful!
Glad the castor oil worked for you and she is prefectly healthy! :)


----------



## PitaKat

Oh gosh, she is just too cute!


----------



## arj

Yay! she is gorgeous! What is her name?


----------



## m3mommy

Thanks girls!

Her name is Rhyan Michelle. :)


----------



## zabka78

m3mommy said:


> Ok so it's been a week (sorry!) since I updated. It's been a very busy week with the little ones. :) Here's the story.
> 
> I arrived at the hospital with contractions coming anywhere from 1 min 30 secs to 4 minutes apart. They NEVER got regular. Nurse checked me and I was at 3cm. She called my doctor to come in. He arrived 30 minutes later and I was at 4cm. He decided I was progressing nicely and said that if all lab-work came back ok, he would come back to administer my epidural and break my water. He came back 3 hours later to do so, and I was at 5 cm. It took 3 hours for me to get from 5 to 6, but I had been laying on my back. So I decided to sit up. I immediately felt the difference. The pressure increased on my cervix. I went from 6 to 8 in 30 minutes, 8 to 9 in an hour, and 9 to 9 1/2 in 15 minutes. The nurse decided to have me start pushing while she pushed on what was left of my cervix to thin it out. 3 pushes later she made me stop. She called the desk and said "I need her doctor and 2 baby nurses STAT." They rushed in immediately and started dressing and prepping everything. He got to the foot of my bed just as another contraction started. I pushed for ten seconds, stopped, pushed again, then was hit with an "uh-oh" by my doctor. Her shoulder was stuck. He told my DH to pull my leg back and told me that I "better push hard." I pushed as hard as I could and she came flying out. :happydance: She immediately started crying, and so did we. My doctor said "This is supposed to be a boy right?" :haha: Then, still holding her, he said "Geez, how big was your last baby?" My first was 7lbs 6oz, 18.5 in. This babe was 8 lbs, 12oz, 18.5 in (at 38+6!). Doctor said if we had gone next week, it would've been a very traumatic experience, as she almost didn't make it out at the size she was. I'm SO glad we didn't wait.
> 
> Her Apgar was 9&9, and she passed every test with flying colors. Perfectly healthy.
> 
> We came home 24 hours later with our beautiful baby girl. We are so blessed to have her. She is a great eater, great sleeper, and she has every one of us spoiled to pieces. :)
> 
> I'm glad there were people who enjoyed following our story. It was a great experience.
> 
> Here are a few pics from her birth through today:
> 
> https://i880.photobucket.com/albums/ac10/alliemel/r1.jpg https://i880.photobucket.com/albums/ac10/alliemel/r2.jpg https://i880.photobucket.com/albums/ac10/alliemel/r3.jpg https://i880.photobucket.com/albums/ac10/alliemel/r4.jpg https://i880.photobucket.com/albums/ac10/alliemel/r5.jpg https://i880.photobucket.com/albums/ac10/alliemel/r6.jpg https://i880.photobucket.com/albums/ac10/alliemel/r7.jpg https://i880.photobucket.com/albums/ac10/alliemel/r8.jpg


Thank you for sharing your story , you have a Beautiful Family :flower:


----------



## crazylady5

awwww bootiful! Xxx


----------



## Aneesa_09

congrats :)


----------

